# مشروع براس مال بسيط (صناعة الصيني)



## احمد عثمان 59 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اقدم لكم الان صناعه يمكن تنفيذها براس مال بسيط و اشكال المنتجات كثيره و يمكن التنوع فيها طبقا لاحتياجات التسويق مثل الفازات علب الشيكولاته المجات ...... الخ .
المكان ؛ يمكن بدء المشروع بشقه دور ارضي او مخزن و يجهز بعمل مائده طويله للعمل عليها و كذلك ارفف كثيره للتجفيف و تخزين المنتج و التعبئه .
المعدات ؛ فرن كهربائي لدرجة حراره 1200 درجه مجهز بارفف سيراميك لرص المنتج للحرق .. طاحونه لتجهيز عجينة الجسم .. طاحونه اصغر لتجهيز الجليز . و يمكن الاستغناء عن الطاحونتين في حالة شراء العجينه و الجليز ... فارمات من الجبس لاشكال المنتج الذي تريد انتاجه .
الخامات ؛ يمكن شراء عجينة الجسم و الجليز جاهز و يمكن تصنيعهم .................................................... وسنشرح تركيب العجينه و الجليز وطريقة التصنيع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام ربنا يبارك لك ياهندسة


----------



## xspeeder (28 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ريت يا باشا تخدمنا و تقولنا كيفية صناعة العجينة و تجهيزها و من اين نشتري الفرن بسعر رخيـــــــــص و من اين نشتري القوالب ايضا ... و مشكووور جدااا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دعاء الكراون (28 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم جدا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوه الزملاء اللذين شاركوا بالموضوع و قد كنت انوى ان اشرح تركيب العجينه و الجليز اليوم و لكن وجدت الاجابه غن الاسئله اليوم افضل لتعم الفائده ...
اولا ؛ بالنسبه للفرن فهو عباره عن دولاب من الصاج المقوي مبني من الداخل بطوب حراري وبعازل حراري كثافه عاليه و يتم التسخين اما بالغاز او الكهرباء و طبعا لابد من منظمات حراريه ويتم صناعته محليا لدي مختصين في هذا النوع من الافران و تكلفة الفرن حسب حجمه و الحقيقه ان اغلي تكلفه هو الفرن .
ثانيا ؛ القوالب ويتم عملها من الجبس و يمكن لاي واحد عمل القالب فمثلا عاوز اعمل شكل طبق ادهن الطبق بماده مانعه للالتصاق مثل البيريل ثم اضع الطبق في مربع خشب و اسكب الجبس المعجون بالماء و انتظر حتي يجف ثم اضع مربع خشب فوقه ثم اسكب الجبسالمعجون بالماء و انتظر حتي يجف ثم افصل المربعين الخشب و انزع الطبق فاجد قلبي الجبس كونا فراغ له نفس شكل الطبق اعمل 2خرم باحد قوالب الجبس ليسمح بدخول العجينه المكونه لجسم المنتج و الاخر لخروج الهواء .اما اذا اردتعمل موديل جديد بدل الطبق فيمكنك عمل كتله من الجبس و تشكيلها ثم استخدامها بنفس الخطوات السابقه . و عامة يوجد في هذه المهنه صنايعي اسمه الفورمجي اي ان مهنته تصنيع الفورم و ابتكار اشكال جديده ,,,,
ارجو ان اكون افدت و ساكمل ان شاء الله باقي الموضوع , مع تحياتي وشكري للمشاركين


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوه الزملاء اللذين شاركوا بالموضوع و قد كنت انوى ان اشرح تركيب العجينه و الجليز اليوم و لكن وجدت الاجابه غن الاسئله اليوم افضل لتعم الفائده ...
اولا ؛ بالنسبه للفرن فهو عباره عن دولاب من الصاج المقوي مبني من الداخل بطوب حراري وبعازل حراري كثافه عاليه و يتم التسخين اما بالغاز او الكهرباء و طبعا لابد من منظمات حراريه ويتم صناعته محليا لدي مختصين في هذا النوع من الافران و تكلفة الفرن حسب حجمه و الحقيقه ان اغلي تكلفه هو الفرن .
ثانيا ؛ القوالب ويتم عملها من الجبس و يمكن لاي واحد عمل القالب فمثلا عاوز اعمل شكل طبق ادهن الطبق بماده مانعه للالتصاق مثل البيريل ثم اضع الطبق في مربع خشب و اسكب الجبس المعجون بالماء و انتظر حتي يجف ثم اضع مربع خشب فوقه ثم اسكب الجبسالمعجون بالماء و انتظر حتي يجف ثم افصل المربعين الخشب و انزع الطبق فاجد قلبي الجبس كونا فراغ له نفس شكل الطبق اعمل 2خرم باحد قوالب الجبس ليسمح بدخول العجينه المكونه لجسم المنتج و الاخر لخروج الهواء .اما اذا اردتعمل موديل جديد بدل الطبق فيمكنك عمل كتله من الجبس و تشكيلها ثم استخدامها بنفس الخطوات السابقه . و عامة يوجد في هذه المهنه صنايعي اسمه الفورمجي اي ان مهنته تصنيع الفورم و ابتكار اشكال جديده ,,,,
ارجو ان اكون افدت و ساكمل ان شاء الله باقي الموضوع , مع تحياتي وشكري للمشاركين


----------

